# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  استحداث70 ألف فرصة عمل يخفض البطالة إلى أدنى معدلاتها منذ 16 عاما

## أميرة قوس النصر

عمان - عصام قضماني - قال وزير العمل المهندس باسم السالم إن النسبة التي وصل إليها معدل البطالة العام الحالي والبالغة 7ر12% ، هي الأدنى منذ 16 عاما.

وأضاف الوزير السالم أن ما عزز اتجاهات خفض البطالة هو الزيادة الكبيرة في فرص العمل المستحدثة والتي قدرتها دائرة الإحصاءات العامة في عام 2007 بـ (70) ألف فرصة عمل بزيادة نسبتها (100%) عن العام الذي سبقه. وتابع وزير العمل في معرض اجابته على أسئلة الرأي بعد صدور بيانات العمالة والبطالة لعام 2008 أن استمرار التراجع في معدلات البطالة يشير إلى انها بدأت تستجيب إلى معدلات النمو المرتفعة وأن سياسات التشغيل بدأت تؤتي أكلها بدعم من الأداء الايجابي للاقتصاد اضافة الى تزايد حجم الاستثمار المحلي والأجنبي بشكل واضح في السنوات الأخيرة .

وقال الوزير السالم أن المشاريع التي نفذتها الوزارة بالتعاون مع شركائها شغّلت14500باحث عن فرصة عمل لغاية نهاية تشرين الثاني من هذا العام. وأعلن وزير العمل أن الوزارة وبالتعاون مع شركائها تعتزم إطلاق إستراتيجية وطنية للتشغيل سيتم من خلالها ولأول مرة تنسيق كافة السياسات الاقتصادية والاستثمارية بهدف زيادة معدلات تشغيل الأردنيين.

وقلل الوزير من شأن تأثير الأزمة المالية العالمية على الاقتصاد الأردني وقال: إن المؤشرات تؤكد أن الآثار السلبية محدودة جدا لافتا الى أن الاقتصاد الأردني يمتلك مقومات سليمة سواء في الجانب المالي والمصرفي أو في جانب القطاعات الاقتصادية المنتجة وقال لا توجد حتى الآن أي مؤشرات لتاثر الاقتصاد الأردني بالأزمة وتابع بل على العكس فإن التراجع في معدل البطالة وزيادة معدلات التشغيل هي مؤشر على صحة اقتصادنا الوطني ويثبت ان الأزمة المالية العالمية ليس لها آثار سلبية على القطاعات الاقتصادية .
__________________

----------


## زهره التوليب

والله برافو عليهم
حطوه كويسه

----------


## محمد العزام

والله ما احنا عارفين الصحيح 
هم بالفعل خفضو النسبة والا شو قصتهم 
بكرة بيطلع مقالة بجريدة والا مش عارف شو بيحكو نسبة البطالة لسة مرتفعة كثير

----------


## mylife079

ان شاء الله خير

شكراً مها

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يستر

الله يعطيكي العافية مها  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ريمي

> والله ما احنا عارفين الصحيح 
> هم بالفعل خفضو النسبة والا شو قصتهم 
> بكرة بيطلع مقالة بجريدة والا مش عارف شو بيحكو نسبة البطالة لسة مرتفعة كثير


انا معاك والله 
شكرا مها

----------


## hossamhh2006

حلو والله جميل

----------

